# London Pro Store MA knows nothing!



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 28, 2006)

Today I called the Pro Store in London to ask how much a blush pro palette was and if the new Ultracheek blushes were going to come out  in pro pallete too.
Well the answer to the first question is £12.00 if any of you care to know and the Ultracheek blushes are out on the 2nd but apparently they are cremes with pearl shimmer not powders.

WTF? Did I miss something? I thought they were sheertone shimmer powders (like it says on the MAC website) not blushcremes, I asked him if he got confused with the blushcremes in Culturebloom and he said no.
He also said they are LE (when on the website 5 of the 6 are actually PERMANENT)so if I really like any of them I should stock up.

He did not have a clue what he was on about.

Why is it that a lot of MAC MA's know nothing?


----------



## afterglow (Feb 28, 2006)

Lmao, that's stupid... if he doesn't know it, he shouldn't make it up just for the sake of telling you something!


----------



## Isis (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow thats pretty impressive. Maybe he didn't actually go to the updates meeting and just got the info somebody who knows somebody that knows another person that was there. Like a bad game of telephone lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yea, 2 MA's yesterday told me the Culture bloom l/s were not back2mac eligible and that the blushes were ALL le.    I told them that was not so and had them check it out. I was right, but apparently the manager isn't doing their job by making sure the employees know what is going on.  I asked for a Corn Shadestick and the girl said that she'd never heard of it. ..so i had to show her.    Hopefully she was just new.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 28, 2006)

I've got some pretty stunning mis-information from the UK Pro store too, but I try to remember most MAC staff aren't as MAC obsessed as we are. They really should know about stuff that's coming out this week, but maybe he missed update, is a freelancer and didn't get to go to update, or is just easily confused?


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I asked for a Corn Shadestick and the girl said that she'd never heard of it_

 
Last year in the NYC Pro store I asked for Forest Green pigment. The MA told me we don't have a Forest Green, and asked if I'd meant Landscape Green. I lead her over to the shelf and pointed at Forest Green. MAC have a pretty big range, really, I can forgive the odd colour being forgotten or overlooked.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 1, 2006)

This also happened when I tried to order a blush pro palette & the Culturebloom blushes in pro pan form. 

Perhaps the blushcremes have got them stumped...they should offer you a job there Hikaru-chan!


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 1, 2006)

I completely understand, I was told the Ultracheek blushes wouldn't be available in pans because they were LE...but like other people said, some MA's aren't obsessed with MAC...to them it's just a job.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_some MA's aren't obsessed with MAC...to them it's just a job._

 
Wow.. I always blamed the MA(Not only MAC.. other brands too) for not knowing about the product they're selling. But you make a point. Wow.. I should have thought that way.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I can understand not being up on the newest info (like Dejarose & Turquatic) or not knowing every single product they make, but you'd think if it's coming out tomorrow he might know what products he's going to be selling lol!  I see everyone's points about it being just a job and all, but I know that when I am working somewhere, I do my best to know what the heck I'm doing. Sure it takes some effort, but they are paying you to make that effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Heck, I'd do it for no other reason than to avoid looking like an idiot lol!) Oh well, maybe the poor guy is new or got confused.  Hopefully he'll sort it out before he confuses someone less knowledgable than Hikaru-Chan!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 1, 2006)

moved to MAC Europe chat.


----------

